# Wert in die Zwischenablage kopieren



## 3Dnavigator (15. Januar 2004)

Ich möchte, dass es beim Klick auf einen Link oder einen Button (ist mir schlussendlich egal) einen aus einer Datenbank ausgelesenen Wert in die Zwischenablage des Besuchers kopiert. Geht das überhaupt? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Gottox (15. Januar 2004)

Nicht mit PHP!
PHP ist eine Serverseitige Programmiersprache...
Es kann auf dem Client keine Befehle ausführen... Außer natürlich über Javascript u.ä.

Aber rein theoretisch geht es mit Javascript, im InternetExplorer ab v5.5 (weiß net genau...)  und im Mozilla ab version 1.3 (im Moz nur, wenn die sicherheitseinstellungen umgestellt wurden.)
Informier dich mal über Midias im Mozilla und MSHTML im IE. Insbesondere die Funktion execCommand müsste in dem zusammenhang interessant sein.


----------



## 3Dnavigator (15. Januar 2004)

ok, merci.
dann würde ich mit einem if(blabla) den zeitpunkt festlegen und dann mit echo() den java-befehl ausgeben.

vielen dank

grüsse, andy


----------



## MiLa (15. Januar 2004)

Mit Java wirst du bestimmt nichts machen *mecker*

Das ist JavaScript und nicht Java! Das ist ein riesen Unterschied!


----------



## 3Dnavigator (15. Januar 2004)

hast du nichts anderes zu tun?


----------



## MiLa (15. Januar 2004)

Ich habe viel anderes zu tun, nur in gewisserweise sört es mich schon, wenn jemand zwei grundlegend verschiedene Programmiersprachen verwechselt.

Sollte ja kein persönlicher Angriff sein, wollte dich in diesem Punkt lediglich korrigieren.
Falls du das als Beleidigung ansehen solltest  , tut es mir leid.


----------



## Gumbo (15. Januar 2004)

So etwas?

&nbsp;&nbsp;<html>
&nbsp;&nbsp;<head>
&nbsp;&nbsp;<script type="text/javascript">
&nbsp;&nbsp;function CopytoClipboard(object) {
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Copied = object.createTextRange();
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Copied.execCommand("Copy");
&nbsp;&nbsp;}
&nbsp;&nbsp;</script>
&nbsp;&nbsp;</head>

&nbsp;&nbsp;<body>
&nbsp;&nbsp;<form name="formular">
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<textarea name="text" style="display:none;">Zu kopierender Text</textarea>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type="button" value="Kopieren" onclick="CopytoClipboard(document.formular.text)" />
&nbsp;&nbsp;</form>
&nbsp;&nbsp;</body>
&nbsp;&nbsp;</html>


----------



## 3Dnavigator (15. Januar 2004)

> Ich habe viel anderes zu tun, nur in gewisserweise sört es mich schon, wenn jemand zwei grundlegend verschiedene Programmiersprachen verwechselt.



Ich habe die Sprachen nicht verwechselt Nur weil ich Java-Befehl geschrieben habe... Tststs... Sooo schliimmm


----------



## MiLa (15. Januar 2004)

Na denn von mir aus vertauscht, aber ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der "Java-Befehl", den du nutzen möchtest ein JavaScript-Befehl ist und in soetwas steht:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
...
</script>
```

Naja, wie auch immer, will hier nicht kleinich sein, wollt es nur mal korrigieren und dich wie gesagt damit nicht angreifen.
Nehms so hin, denn es ist so...


----------



## 3Dnavigator (15. Januar 2004)

Grüsse auch aus der Schweiz. ;-)

Greez


----------



## MiLa (15. Januar 2004)

Grüße zurück ausm hohen Norden!  ;-) 

Hat sich das ja jetzt wohl geklärt...

PS. Mod/Admin - beende mal bitte das Rumgezicke


----------



## zaheer (9. Februar 2004)

hallo,

das ist ja alles schön und toll, aber ich hab ein etwas grösseres problem.

ein textfeld auslesen kein problem, aber wie sieht aus wenn ich ein formular mit 20 feldern hab und jetzt aus diesen 20 feldern die 5 kopieren will, welche die anschrift bilden?

also durch ein klick auf einem button 5 felder in die zwischenablage kopieren?
in welchem zustand das ist vorerst egal, also ohne zeilenumbruch.

danke im voraus.

mfg
zaheer


----------



## MiLa (9. Februar 2004)

Dieser Thread war von Anfang an im falschen Forum, um schneller Hilfe zu bekommen, eröffne einen neuen Thread zu deinem Problem im JavaScript Forum.


----------



## zaheer (9. Februar 2004)

werd ich machen, danke

übrigens hübsche page...


----------

